# Breakdown of Tenchi-nage



## Samurai Strokes (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's a breakdown of ryotetori tenchi-nage from last Thursday's class. It's broken down into 3 parts. Just click on the link below. 

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL47C8BBF59E82FD48

Samurai Strokes


----------



## Aiki Lee (Sep 12, 2011)

I liked that he had them work on the first two parts sepreately before having them try it together. Trying to do it all together first can be confusing for students, but breaking it down should allow them to see how both motions combined make it difficult for the aggressor to keep his balance.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you for posting your videos.

I have always relished this technique because for me it encapsulates the simple unbalancing effectiveness of Aikido. This is often the same simple unbalancing effectiveness that causes laypersons to grumble about compliant uke, and but as with all Aikido, to feel is to know


----------



## Samurai Strokes (Sep 13, 2011)

You're very welcome Jenna. I've been very fortunate that Sensei has allowed me to videotape him as well as his assistant instructors. Feel free to visit the dojo's YouTube channel for more videos by clicking on the link below.

http://www.youtube.com/user/accphiladelphia


----------



## Samurai Strokes (Sep 14, 2011)

New clip!!!

Aikido of Center City's assistant instructor John Gribben: 
Udekimenage (Katatetori Ai-Hanmi) 






Strokes


----------



## Jenna (Sep 15, 2011)

It is nice to see your dojo in action.  Mind the buckets though!


----------



## Samurai Strokes (Sep 16, 2011)

Will do Jenna!!! Rusty colored water on a gi would not be good.


----------

